

Ask HN: Please Review our App: Weatherbike.com - rsayers
http://www.weatherbike.com

======
mannicken
That's a pretty sweet idea but here is a better idea: a site that
automatically determines your ZIP (and lets you change it). So basically
NOTHING on a page except of:

98023 | 97F | 36 C | "Refresh" button

and maybe an ad or so.

I'm sorry but your design is bad. It has many elements that shouldn't be
fucking be there.

In the future, ask yourself: is this bike, which blocks a half of page and
makes the essential fucking text less readable, necessary? Is this blue
gradient, which slowly gets darker and turns into dark blue right when there
is a fucking piece of essential dark text, that necessary? Are we still using
Word-fucking-Art to make logos? The text is unreadable.

What the fuck does the "Need to know what your commute has in store?" mean? My
first impression: bike + commute + store == a site that gives info on what
stuff stores sell as I'm riding my bike on my daily commute!

Also, it's "ZIP code" not "Zip Code" (see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZIP_code>) because ZIP is an acronym and we do
not capitalize second (or any not first) word in written English. Bothers my
eyes.

Verdict: awesome idea but bad design.

I hope this helped.

~~~
rsayers
Thanks, that was actually extremely helpful.

------
stuff4ben
From your about page, "you really just want to know 3 things: How hot or cold
is it? Is it raining? What are the winds like?" Really, what value are you
bringing to the table that going outside for 5 seconds can't do? Honestly, I
would find another app to write that actually solves a need.

~~~
teej
How is that going to tell you what the weather is like at the location to
which you are commuting?

~~~
pedalpete
how often are you commuting by bike to a location where the weather is
significantly different from where you started?

~~~
teej
San Francisco comes to mind.

------
jakewolf
I use weather.gov for forecasts. What would be great is to have alerts if
weather falls below or above temp thresholds,forecast for rains increases or
other changes which would affect my plans for the day or week.

------
coglethorpe
This is an interesting start, but what I really need is to know what it's
going to be like during the evening commute.

Possibly you could ad a feature to let a user enter their commute times and
get an email, SMS or something to let them know automatically what's up that
day.

Then, give them an option to enter their route and add some traffic
information -- along with highly localized ads and such, of course.

------
tudorachim
With NoScript enabled, this happens:

ActionController::InvalidAuthenticityToken in IndexController#index

~~~
rsayers
Thanks, I meant to test that with no JS, slipped my mind.

------
timmaah
It is just a rip/copy of <http://www.umbrellatoday.com/>

Which is a site developed by the Thought Bot folks and used as an example
during their rails trainings.

<http://www.thoughtbot.com/services/training>

~~~
rsayers
It's actually not, as I've never seen that site until you posted the link, but
it is extremely similar.

------
yan
I'd like to know the weather in two, four and eight hours also. I can easily
see what the weather will be like on my return ride, which is in my opinion,
more important.

You can just look outside to see how it is now, but the return ride is always
less certain.

------
jdg
Where are you getting your data from?

~~~
rsayers
Google weather api

